# A little help



## Russell_C (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm not sure this should be here but here goes. I picked up a Sony BDPS300 Blu-ray at ABT it was a return (customer didn't like it) for $298 plus tax. The only issue is there is no box does anyone have a suggestion on what I can use to pack the unit? I'll be moving soon.


----------



## cynical2 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Russell, welcome to the Shack. With any electronics, you want to make sure they're packed in such a way that (1) the cardboard box takes all of the load when stacked. That usually means no "cheap", thin cardboard boxes like you might get from Amazon. If you have another box that a decent piece of electronics came in (like a stereo receiver, etc), you could use that. (2) you want it surrounded on all sides by something that will absorb shock...like packing peanuts. Put a few inches on the bottom of the box, put the DVD player in, and then fill the box (sides and top) with peanuts. Air bags, etc are also fine. Make sure that the box is full with shock absorbent material surrounding the component, and tape the box closed.

Also, make sure you don't leave a DVD in the machine. One last thing...CD players used to have a knob on them that could be rotated to lock the laser in place during travel, so the laser didn't get misaligned. I haven't seen it on most of my recent equipment, but you may take a look in the manual to see if it has something similar.


----------

